# pet shops



## mozzie49 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi 
I don,t know if anybody can help but we've just this year moved to Cadaval from the UK and i'm finding it hard to find a pet shop that sells live insects for my chameleon . 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This is probably a silly question but couldn't you just make a trap with an old sheet or a large piece of fine mesh and put a light behind it.......... then give it a couple of hours (after dark) and then go out & collect what you need?

Or something like this: http://www.theskepticalmoth.com/techniques/light-traps/


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> This is probably a silly question but couldn't you just make a trap with an old sheet or a large piece of fine mesh and put a light behind it.......... then give it a couple of hours (after dark) and then go out & collect what you need?
> 
> Or something like this: Light Traps | The Skeptical Moth


No, it is a perfect question. It will save this person money and trip. There is a plenty insects in the nature.


----------



## mozzie49 (Apr 24, 2011)

I never thought of that , what a great idea . I'll look into that and see how i go on .
Many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They're very easy to make. In their simplest form you just put a torch in a bucket, then place a bit of old sheet over the bucket and drop a stone in the middle of it which forms a funnel shape. 

Leave it outside for an hour or two then just cover it over before bringing it into the light to collect all the insects you need. 

I'm not surprised you're struggling to find a shop that sells insects though!


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

There are several companies in the UK who mail live insects, try this one Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door or look on the internet.


----------

